

Human-controlled robot arms stitch a grape back together - raldi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XdC1HUp-rU

======
wayclever
And now the grape will have to declare bankruptcy because it can't afford to
pay the $100,000 bill for the surgery. Poor grape will not be able to afford
the necessary aftercare and will likely shrivel until it has no raisin to live
anymore.

